# WAHS Reptile Expo



## PerthHerper (Jun 8, 2016)

I haven't seen discussion for a WAHS Reptile Expo this year. Does anyone know if there's going to be one?

Thanks


----------



## adderboy (Jun 9, 2016)

The first WAHS Herp Expo was held in 2013, and was attended by well over 5,000 people. The second was held last year, 2015, with a similar public response.

The plan has been to hold the next in 2017. Reason for the 2-year timeframe is the WAHS committee comprises only 6-8 people, most of whom have other commitments - eg jobs, family, etc, plus running WAHS itself including their monthly members' meetings and so on. Organising such an event as the Expo on top of that is a massive exercise and chews up a lot of personal time. However, the committee is seeking members who are interested and have the skills to assist in organising next year's Expo, so if you fit the bill, get in touch via their website.

S
(PS: I should state I'm a WAHS committee member myself).


----------



## PerthHerper (Jun 9, 2016)

adderboy said:


> The first WAHS Herp Expo was held in 2013, and was attended by well over 5,000 people. The second was held last year, 2015, with a similar public response.
> 
> The plan has been to hold the next in 2017. Reason for the 2-year timeframe is the WAHS committee comprises only 6-8 people, most of whom have other commitments - eg jobs, family, etc, plus running WAHS itself including their monthly members' meetings and so on. Organising such an event as the Expo on top of that is a massive exercise and chews up a lot of personal time. However, the committee is seeking members who are interested and have the skills to assist in organising next year's Expo, so if you fit the bill, get in touch via their website.
> 
> ...



Oh okay, thanks.


----------

